# Friday Storm Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The storms skirted us all evening and the fish ate our lures up. We landed 4 Potomac Pike and released 25 plus LGMouth. Just a great trip. Lots of pics. 

























































Capt Mike


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like a great trip. Nice photos


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

awesome trip there thats good fishin. looks lke your fishin with flukes or frogs or a senko?


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

nice trip! that last bass is a monster!


----------



## BigDinNC (May 22, 2012)

That is some good looking fish!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice lookin fodh. Congrats.


----------

